# Who has more than one ACNL game?



## Mayor Lark (Jul 18, 2014)

I couldn't help but notice there are lots of members of the forum that have two, or even FOUR, copies of ACNL! I was really curious, seeing as i recently gave in to the current trend of multiple ACNL games and bought a second copy.
How many towns are you guys running? How do you even catch up with it all? And do you guys TT frequently???


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 18, 2014)

I have two towns, which is totally enough for me atm. I try to check both of my towns everyday, so no one moves out c:


----------



## Tessie (Jul 18, 2014)

I only have 1 copy of the game...it's a $30 dollar game o.o 


What is the benefit of having 2 copies?


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 18, 2014)

I used to have two copies and two 3DS consoles. One was Japanese and the other was European, but I recently sold the JPN one because I wanted to stick with just one. On the bright side, I got more money than I paid for it which is a rare thing to happen for me. 

The main reason I bought a second copy and 3DS was to practice my reading in Japanese. I thought I'd practice in a way that I love, rather than simply reading children's stories in the language.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 18, 2014)

I have two copies. One is my main and the other is a cycling town with some dreamies that I have that I couldn't fit in Mew.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 18, 2014)

I only have 1 copy. Unfortunately.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 18, 2014)

Two. One is my main town, while the other is for cycling.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 18, 2014)

Oops, I voted wrong ;.; I thought this meant any animal crossing title, like new leaf and wild world, not multiple new leafs ^^; Since the thread was in general ac discussion. I only have 1 acnl copy~ But I have 2 animal crossing titles~ Wild world and new leaf!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 18, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> Oops, I voted wrong ;.; I thought this meant any animal crossing title, like new leaf and wild world, not multiple new leafs ^^; Since the thread was in general ac discussion. I only have 1 acnl copy~ But I have 2 animal crossing titles~ Wild world and new leaf!



Oh, sorry I didn't specify that!! I have two ACNL titles and my old ACWW game omg


----------



## Jou (Jul 18, 2014)

..I have three. >< I'm addicted to cycling.. two are cycling, and one's for normal play.


----------



## TheCrystalRing (Jul 18, 2014)

My sister and I have a copy each, so two technically, but one of my own. I'm looking to get another copy for cycling one day.


----------



## Athros (Jul 19, 2014)

I've only got one copy, but I want two copies.. *sight* too expensive.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 19, 2014)

Recently got a cycling copy. And still trying to get the hang of it... Messed up the internal 3ds clock and ingame clock, they were different days. And thus voided a character that another member should have gotten :<

But the other copy is for cycling only so my main town is the one I play in. Otherwise it would be too hard to keep track of two towns. The game is very time consuming and having to play seriously in two towns is no fun but more of a chore^^ better to stick with one copy and just get another one for cycling or trading purposes if you really want it.


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 19, 2014)

I have three copies. That was at my stage of being most obsessed with ACNL, now I look back and wonder _why_??? But I guess when I get sucked back into it, it won't be so bad.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 19, 2014)

Just one.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 19, 2014)

I currently have two copies. One is my original/main town and the other is for cycling but I will be making it a proper second town soon.


----------



## Holla (Jul 19, 2014)

I have three, Wild World, City Folk, and New Leaf. I wish I had the original version, but I was deprived of a GameCube when I was a kid.


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 19, 2014)

Just one for me. Oh my gosh more than one would be so much work.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 20, 2014)

I have three. ^^; I just really enjoy the game.  I'm planning on making Floralia more natural though, with no plot resetting, no scouting out dreamies, etc.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 20, 2014)

Well. I have my copy and my girlfriend has a copy. But she never plays hers >.> And rarely uses her DS. So I guess you could say I have two copies


----------



## Bunlily (Jul 20, 2014)

Hhaha.. i have 4 copies (two i paid for, one came with my acnl 3ds xl, and the fourth i received as a birthday gift from someone who didn't know i had the game already) but i also use my mom and sister's copies to cycle out villagers. Cycling is very addicting, i don't think i've actually 'played' any of my games in awhile.


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 20, 2014)

i have two because the first copy i had died and wouldn't open anymore (if it magically works one day i'll turn it into a cycling town )

i decided to get a digital copy so if it ever corrupts again i can just re download it! i'm not planning to buy any more copies.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 20, 2014)

I have one, bit it would be awesome to get a 2nd copy


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 20, 2014)

I've always wanted to use my second copy for cycling, but I'm worried I'll accidentally void one of my dreamies. I just want Gladys and Curt out of my town.


----------



## hzl (Jul 20, 2014)

I really want a second but I'm scared I won't care as much about my first town if my second is a better  layout or something


----------



## Toot (Jul 20, 2014)

Toot has the Japanese version and the English Version. English version is his cycle town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

TT'ing is life. Lol


----------



## estypest (Jul 20, 2014)

I have two copies. First town is my main town, no TTing, play it every day. Second copy is a bit more fluid TT wise since I sometimes don't get time to play it but I run it just as much as my first town, love both my towns eheh. I was so tempted to get a third copy, especially when I saw it for ?17 but I can't justify it and I know I wouldnt spend much time on the 2nd/3rd copies.


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 23, 2014)

I only have one copy of NL but I'm really tempted to get the Limited Edition AC 3DS XL, and that comes with a digital copy  of the game already pre-loaded so I'd have a digital and hardcopy of the game... and I kinda like the idea of having two towns! IDK I'm too obsessed.


----------



## Prawn (Jul 23, 2014)

I have one digital copy of New Leaf on my 3DS since I bought the Japanese version with it already installed, so I guess I just have one town. My dad, on the other hand, has the North American hard copy of the game. It's nice being able to visit his town whenever he has something I need or want, but usually he'll ask me to take care of his town when he's away or not interested in playing. As for time traveling sometimes I'll time travel, but not too often.


----------

